# [Wet Thumb Forum]-2590L tank



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Dimension : 175 x 185 x 100 (cm) 
Filter : OverFlow
CO2 : none
Substrate : 500kg silica + 15 x JBL AquaBasis Plus
fertilizer : none



















Sorry, it's not possible for me to take a shot from the front glass because the reflection is very bad.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Java fern.. what else you got in there?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

The plants are :
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelii"
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum natans --> coming soon
Crinum sp. --> unknown species. I will post the picture soon.
Crinum thaianum --> coming soon
Echinodorus "Bright Star" 
Echinodorus "Indian Red" 
Echinodorus "Marble Queen" 
Echinodorus "Okie Franzy" --> local hybrid
Echinodorus "Oriental"
Echinodorus "Red Diamond" --> coming soon (new plants from Tropica) 
Echinodorus "Red Flame" 
Echinodorus "Red Zebra" --> local hybrid
Echinodorus "Rubin" 
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus horemanii "Green" 
Echinodorus horemanii "Red"
Echinodorus martii 
Echinodorus osiris 
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"
Microsorum pteropus "red"

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow thats alot of plants!!How many gallons is that tank?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

It's about 680 gallon.









2590 / 3.7854118 = 684.2 US gallon


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

did you bulid this tank yourself? if so, can we get some details on that? this is a beautiful tank!


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Nope, I don't build this tank myself









Updated frontal pics..









left shot









front shot









right shot


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very cool tank! I wish I could find somewhere for a tank that big


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wish I had it ~ the "Mother of All Tanks"!
Must cost a fortune in maintenance?

Please update us with the latest photos. Looking forward, thanks ;-) You must be so proud to own it. I would.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks







sorry, forgot to include tank specification.

Specification :
tank : 175 x 185 x 100 (cm) 
light : natural sun-light filtered with transparant canopy and 30% sun-net. 
temperature : 20-24 C
fertilizer : 15 x JBL AquaBasis Plus 
substrat : 500kg white silica sand 
CO2 system : none
filter : overflow 
water-change : 24 hours non-stop every two days
Water Parameter : 
pH : 6.8 - 7.0 
kH : 8

Plants : 
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia "afzelii"
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. nana "bonzai" --> from AquaFleur
Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"
Anubias callos --> from AquaFleur
Anubias heterophylla
Bolbitis heudelotii
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum natans
Crinum sp.
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Echinodorus "Bright Star" 
Echinodorus "Indian Red" 
Echinodorus "Okie Franzy"
Echinodorus "Red Flame" 
Echinodorus "Rubin" 
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus horemanii "Green" 
Echinodorus horemanii "Red"
Echinodorus martii 
Echinodorus osiris 
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus "narrow leaves"
Microsorum pteropus "needle leaves"
Microsorum pteropus "phillipines"
Microsorum pteropus "red"
Nymphaea lotus "zenkeri red"
Nymphaea lotus "zenkeri green"
Nymphaea lotus pubescens

Fish:
8 x Lemon Algae Eater
11 x Puntius denisonii


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Mother of all tanks, indeed!! Beautiful plants and fish. Looks like you have room for more!


----------

